# Oliver Is Off To His Forever Home



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well Oliver was quite the hit!! He loves EVERYONE, but especially took to Kevin (his new Dad).

Kevin was as thrilled as Oliver!! I can't wait for pics of Ollie, with the rest of the family.

Kev flew out, yesterday, from Arizona. He rented a car, and is driving back home with my boy.

I'm in shock at the amount of people involved with saving him. This one little boy touched so
many hearts. And yes, he "touched" my wicker chair ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, it sure is quiet at my house, without Sugar, Ozzie, and Oliver. They were quite the trio.

They now all live in Arizona. So perhaps Steve will dogsit them all at once ~ LMFAO
Hide your furniture Steve ~ lol ~ Yep, Winter, Sugar, Ozzie, and Oliver. 

I miss my Oliver. He's a good boy. 

Also Oliver thanks EVERYONE for saving him. Special thanks to Edie Gobbi, and Lina. :rockon: 
It was hard saying goodbye. This little guy has kept me busy for months, with vet care,
chewing, following me around, tripping over him, etc. LOL ~ What will I do with myself?

*HERE'S OUR OLIVER WITH HIS NEW DAD

[attachment=51441:OliverDaddy.jpg]

DEB AND OLLIE

[attachment=51443:OliverDeb.jpg]








*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Everyone looks very happy. Oliver is smiliing! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, sounds like a very happy ending (beginning) for Oliver!! ... admiration to all who made it happen, especially to you Deb.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great job Deb!!


Arizona has such wonderful people...


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

:yahoo: Wow, joy just jumps right out of that picture w/ his new dad! :Flowers 2: I am sorry that your heart is sad (but I know it is glad too). I have such a deep admiration for what you do.............
Terri


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like Oliver's new family is going to have their hands full! But, I am sure that Oliver is going to be well taken care of & loved! Thanks Kevin for taking this little man on! Deb...as always thanks for being an absolute Angel & taking these little orphans in. Everyone looks happy!!! :sHa_banana:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good for little Oliver!! I know you've got empty nest syndrome, sweetie, but just think of how happy Ollie is going to be. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow. His new dad just couldn't look any happier to be taking him home! 

I'm constantly amazed by the strength those of you that foster show. I know your heart is given to each and every baby that you care for and I can't imagine the pain that must be involved even as you find joy in your work. Because of you and people like you, so many of these babies are given a second chance at the good life, just as they deserve. Bless you Deb, for loving them all enough to keep up what you do.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

:hugging:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Again, I cant thank Deb enough for all her work and love showered on this boy and Patience too, for the wicker chair he remodeled. Deb, We love you and hope you know you are one special gal.
I also want to thank the others that were involved with his initial save. Jan Rasmusan who contacted us and found the surgeon to fix that fracture. Cathy Arneson, who posted on SM and found Deb who took him into her home and heart. Joanie Carqueville that worked tirelessly to help me find a foster and then "found " the perfect home for him. Like I have said before it takes many to save these kids. We cant forget the folks at the Humane Society that thought him worth the save and contacted "Bichonfurkids", who reached out to others to find Jan. This boy has a whole long list of people to thank for his life and it was all because he is such a love and joyful soul himself. We wish him well and a joy filled life. We pass you on sweet Oliver. You have touched all our lives. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb it must be wonderful when you can make a match, I just know they were meant for one another, the picture speaks volumes. Hugs to you my ((((((BIG)))))) hearted friend


I just took another look at daddy and his boy, my goodness I think they even look alike


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Look at those two happy faces Deb. You do perform miracles for your babies. I'm so very happy for Oliver but I'm going to miss seeing pictures of him. He is so darned cute. What a happy, smiling face all the time. He deserves his new Daddy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww Deb. So bittersweet. You'll always be his #1 Mom.
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, Deb, you've done it again! I know you'll miss that cutie, but I hope it helps to see how happy Ollie :wub: looks with his new daddy - quite 
an emotional balancing act for you, I'm sure! I don't know how you do it, but think of it this way - now you have room and time for the next
Ollies and Ozzies and Sugars that will be coming your way. :bysmilie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765035


> Again, I cant thank Deb enough for all her work and love showered on this boy and Patience too, for the wicker chair he remodeled. Deb, We love you and hope you know you are one special gal.
> I also want to thank the others that were involved with his initial save. Jan Rasmusan who contacted us and found the surgeon to fix that fracture. Cathy Arneson, who posted on SM and found Deb who took him into her home and heart. Joanie Carqueville that worked tirelessly to help me find a foster and then "found " the perfect home for him. Like I have said before it takes many to save these kids. We cant forget the folks at the Humane Society that thought him worth the save and contacted "Bichonfurkids", who reached out to others to find Jan. This boy has a whole long list of people to thank for his life and it was all because he is such a love and joyful soul himself. We wish him well and a joy filled life. We pass you on sweet Oliver. You have touched all our lives. Hugs, Edie[/B]


Edie ~ I was telling Kevin, while he was here, of all the folks involved, for this little guy.

Then to have a beautiful family fly in, from Arizona, wanting him so badly, was awesome.

I spoke with Kevin a couple hours ago. They were in Phoenix, and dropping off the rental car. 

Kevin said Oliver was awesome the entire trip. I sent along some "chewy" things for Oliver,
as I did not want him chewing up the rental car. Well, Kevin gave him one, and Oliver would pick
it up, throw it at Kevin, while he was driving. Yes, Oliver wanted to play, not chew. Poor Kev.
I should have shoved the "chair" in the rental car ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Kev said, "Oliver has Personality Plus", and is a joy. 

I'm soooo excited for the updates from the rest of the family. Wow, the kids must be excited. 

Oh, and Oliver didn't sleep the entire trip!! He was, either looking out the window, or buggin' the driver ~ :smrofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 19 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765076


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765035





> Again, I cant thank Deb enough for all her work and love showered on this boy and Patience too, for the wicker chair he remodeled. Deb, We love you and hope you know you are one special gal.
> I also want to thank the others that were involved with his initial save. Jan Rasmusan who contacted us and found the surgeon to fix that fracture. Cathy Arneson, who posted on SM and found Deb who took him into her home and heart. Joanie Carqueville that worked tirelessly to help me find a foster and then "found " the perfect home for him. Like I have said before it takes many to save these kids. We cant forget the folks at the Humane Society that thought him worth the save and contacted "Bichonfurkids", who reached out to others to find Jan. This boy has a whole long list of people to thank for his life and it was all because he is such a love and joyful soul himself. We wish him well and a joy filled life. We pass you on sweet Oliver. You have touched all our lives. Hugs, Edie[/B]


Edie ~ I was telling Kevin, while he was here, of all the folks involved, for this little guy.

Then to have a beautiful family fly in, from Arizona, wanting him so badly, was awesome.

I spoke with Kevin a couple hours ago. They were in Phoenix, and dropping off the rental car. 

Kevin said Oliver was awesome the entire trip. I sent along some "chewy" things for Oliver,
as I did not want him chewing up the rental car. Well, Kevin gave him one, and Oliver would pick
it up, throw it at Kevin, while he was driving. Yes, Oliver wanted to play, not chew. Poor Kev.
I should have shoved the "chair" in the rental car ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Kev said, "Oliver has Personality Plus", and is a joy. 

I'm soooo excited for the updates from the rest of the family. Wow, the kids must be excited. 

Oh, and Oliver didn't sleep the entire trip!! He was, either looking out the window, or buggin' the driver ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
See Deb, this is all because of you!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Apr 19 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765068


> Well, Deb, you've done it again! I know you'll miss that cutie, but I hope it helps to see how happy Ollie :wub: looks with his new daddy - quite
> an emotional balancing act for you, I'm sure! I don't know how you do it, but think of it this way - now you have room and time for the next
> Ollies and Ozzies and Sugars that will be coming your way. :bysmilie:[/B]



Oh Dorothy, you are so right on. Many more will be coming my way. 

So I say, "The more, the merrier". Warms my heart to see them in "Perfect Homes". 

Thank you, Dorothy, for always being there. :smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r8WXyqSCOQ


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

There's my smiley, happy boy ... I am so sad to see him go Deb, they are really lucky to have him, like I said before, I have never seen a happier boy - he's always smiling and such a huggy boy ...

I'm going to miss my "1st Special Delivery" ... he will never be forgotten ....


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: To Lina, Deb and every soul that worked together to save Oliver...Bless uou ALL!! :aktion033: Deb, I pray more little sprites fill your "empty nest" ASAP!
You are the "Giving Tree" and I love you for it... xx0x0x0 N


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 19 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765076


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 19 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765035





> Again, I cant thank Deb enough for all her work and love showered on this boy and Patience too, for the wicker chair he remodeled. Deb, We love you and hope you know you are one special gal.
> I also want to thank the others that were involved with his initial save. Jan Rasmusan who contacted us and found the surgeon to fix that fracture. Cathy Arneson, who posted on SM and found Deb who took him into her home and heart. Joanie Carqueville that worked tirelessly to help me find a foster and then "found " the perfect home for him. Like I have said before it takes many to save these kids. We cant forget the folks at the Humane Society that thought him worth the save and contacted "Bichonfurkids", who reached out to others to find Jan. This boy has a whole long list of people to thank for his life and it was all because he is such a love and joyful soul himself. We wish him well and a joy filled life. We pass you on sweet Oliver. You have touched all our lives. Hugs, Edie[/B]


Edie ~ I was telling Kevin, while he was here, of all the folks involved, for this little guy.

Then to have a beautiful family fly in, from Arizona, wanting him so badly, was awesome.

I spoke with Kevin a couple hours ago. They were in Phoenix, and dropping off the rental car. 

Kevin said Oliver was awesome the entire trip. I sent along some "chewy" things for Oliver,
as I did not want him chewing up the rental car. Well, Kevin gave him one, and Oliver would pick
it up, throw it at Kevin, while he was driving. Yes, Oliver wanted to play, not chew. Poor Kev.
I should have shoved the "chair" in the rental car ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Kev said, "Oliver has Personality Plus", and is a joy. 

I'm soooo excited for the updates from the rest of the family. Wow, the kids must be excited. 

Oh, and Oliver didn't sleep the entire trip!! He was, either looking out the window, or buggin' the driver ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oliver never met (and will never meet) a person that he will not like. He is quite the character Deb!! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The pictures say a thousand words, Deb. How much love and care you gave to Oliver ... and, how much love he is already receiving from his new Dad, Kevin :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just love all of the happy endings. My greatest wish is that there will come a time when these precious little ones won't need us to rescue them. I guess that time will be when there is peace on earth. It is heartwarming though to know there are so many out there that care and help. Hugs to you all.


----------

